
One-Quarter of American Restaurants Won’t Reopen, OpenTable Says - mendelk
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-14/one-quarter-of-american-restaurants-won-t-reopen-opentable-says
======
vanniv
Much more than 1 in 4 will end up toast as a result of these lockdowns.

Given that several states have already indicated a further 12-18 months of
lockdown at minimum, we're looking at >90% of all businesses of all sorts
disappearing.

